# Vacation



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

A few (or more than a few) good shots. Love my new camera phone.
This first one was Jake wanting to be carried in our walk.








Jake was done walking....


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Jake is gorgeous - what a mummy's baby he is. Beautiful photos and stunning scenery. The poos look like they're having a great time.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

PoppyLove said:


> Jake is gorgeous - what a mummy's baby he is. Beautiful photos and stunning scenery. The poos look like they're having a great time.


Jake is very low energy. He just can't keep it up like the other two. It was part of why we got Ozzy so willow would have a playmate.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely photos - they look like they are having a fantastic time 

I especially love the one of the three of them running


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great photos! Sometimes Lola demands to be lifted too


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great pictures Donna, I see jake got his own way! 
He's looking gorgeous, a real mummy's boy X


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Awahhhh!! Donna . . . I could look at pictures of them alllll day!! When I saw the pic of Jake begging for a lift I was gonna post that Auntie Nanci would pick him up!!! Then I saw that you gave in!! So cute!! Neither of mine like to be held?? Except when we went to the groomers for a nail clipping last week . . . . Sami jumped straight into my lap when I sat down waiting for Carley to finish . . . . he gave me the "PLEASE don't make me have mine clipped too mommy . . . please" He is a BIG BABY and hates going to the groomer for some reason Then when Carley came out and Sami went back, SHE jumped up in my lap also . . . as if to say "Let's just leave him mommy and get out of here!!"


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow, fabulous photos! They look very happy to be on holiday.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> Awahhhh!! Donna . . . I could look at pictures of them alllll day!! When I saw the pic of Jake begging for a lift I was gonna post that Auntie Nanci would pick him up!!! Then I saw that you gave in!! So cute!! Neither of mine like to be held?? Except when we went to the groomers for a nail clipping last week . . . . Sami jumped straight into my lap when I sat down waiting for Carley to finish . . . . he gave me the "PLEASE don't make me have mine clipped too mommy . . . please" He is a BIG BABY and hates going to the groomer for some reason Then when Carley came out and Sami went back, SHE jumped up in my lap also . . . as if to say "Let's just leave him mommy and get out of here!!"


Jake is crazy low energy. He just learned to swim this weekend and he had been swimming first and then a hike. He had just had enough. First he just laid down so we took a little break but the other two were getting anxious so we started walking. He just ran up to me and started jumping up. My poor baby boy was just beat!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Great photos! Sometimes Lola demands to be lifted too


Ruth does she get tired or just likes a lift? Jake loves to be held but he was definitely just to tired today.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think she just gets needy and wants a cuddle. Sometimes she will just stop and ask to be petted. As soon as she sees something more exciting she's off. It doesn't happen off leash though!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Jake is crazy low energy. He just learned to swim this weekend and he had been swimming first and then a hike. He had just had enough. First he just laid down so we took a little break but the other two were getting anxious so we started walking. He just ran up to me and started jumping up. My poor baby boy was just beat!!


At least he knows his limits!!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Lovely pics. They make me want to be there with you all and just watch the dogs having so much fun


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ohhh Jake is a big baby  so cute!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely pictures, loving big baby Jake, Dudley seems to get worn out much quicker these days - he's too big a lump to carry though! although it maybe just as it has been a bit hot and humid recently.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG love the head to head pic that is so darn cute So precious I almost swore


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

More great pics, I had to look carefully at the plant pot pic & try and work out who the 3rd poo was


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely pics again thanks!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

All of the pictures are wonderful - I love Ozzy doing the wet dog shake!


----------

